# Ordering ADA Publications



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Has any one ordered a ADA Publication from ADA Japan's website http://www.adana.co.jp/index_e.php. It says the prices there includes the standard shipping. Does that mean international shipping too (I REALLY DOUBT THAT)? Any input / experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Aqua Forest in SF has individual issues, I believe. You can get the subscription through ADG.

I doubt the ADA site in Japan will ship to the US.


----------



## Snow Prince (Jul 22, 2007)

Definitely order from ADA directly. So much cheaper if you calculate the rates.
And of course they also sell individual issues.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think ADG's subscription price is pretty fair


----------



## Snow Prince (Jul 22, 2007)

Mm....not really. Not when you convert the currencies. 


Anyways, it's not meant to dog ADG. They are a wonderful company, but that is not the reason why I am posting.

I am merely sharing some infos. If people can save money, why not?!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't seen any ADA publications except the Aqua Journals at ADG's web site. I have done business with Jeff before and its been a pleasure.


----------

